# Will the girls repair these frames??



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

These frames were extracted and I put the Super back outside in hopes that a swarm would make it their home. No luck with that. Instead, red wasps made a paper nest the size of a softball inside. When their larva hatched, the wasps left. 

So, I want to use these frames in my hives that are in good shape. 

Will the girls clean them up or are they too dirty and damaged??


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

freeze them to kill any bug eggs or bacteria. the girls will make them look like new. wait till you have some kind of nectar flow. or feed them. they need food to make wax.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes they will repair them but most likely the cells will be the bigger drone cells.

 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I am in your part of the country Louisiana coast. Swarm season just started. Do not give up on swarms till June. You only need one frame of comb on one wall and empty frames with 2 inch starter strip on the other frames. A few drops of lemon grass oil and good to go. I like to use 8 frame deeps hung 8 ft. in tree but ground level is fine. Mediums might not work as well. One trap is ok but more is advised.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> Yes they will repair them but most likely the cells will be the bigger drone cells.
> 
> Al


Just curious Al, why drone cells. Can you explain that to me (for educational purposes and all)?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't really explain it, just know it happens when they repair damaged frames of comb. 
Nothing wrong with that and if it was going to be a honey super will have less cells to fill to get the same amount of honey.

If it is going to be used as brood comb you will just get more drones brood to check for mites in.

 Al


----------

